# Intel: Streicht 5.400 Stellen und stellt neue Fab 42 nicht fertig



## PCGH-Redaktion (19. Januar 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Intel: Streicht 5.400 Stellen und stellt neue Fab 42 nicht fertig*

					Intel will laut einem Pressebericht rund 5.400 Stellen abbauen, das sind ungefähr fünf Prozent seiner gesamten Belegschaft. Diese Maßnahme sei Teil des Umbaus der Unternehmens zugunsten von Wachstumsmärkten. Außerdem wird die noch nicht ganz fertiggestellte Fab 42 in Arizona vorerst nicht in Betrieb genommen.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Intel: Streicht 5.400 Stellen und stellt neue Fab 42 nicht fertig*


----------



## beercarrier (19. Januar 2014)

tja wenn 2.560.000.000$ nicht genug sind für nichts tun (die anleger müssen ja nichts erarbeiten nur geld verleihen (wobei viele das auch nicht erarbeitet haben, bzw gibt ja nur einen kleinen prozentsatz an kleinanleger, der rest hat es ererbt oder sonstwie bekommen oder zockt mit dem geld anderer leute) weiß ich auch nicht mehr. und wenn das geld, sry der gewinn, noch nicht mal reicht arbeitsplätze zu sichern dann ist die börse aber sehr realitätsnah.

das intel gerne mehr möchte ist normal, aber wenn man dafür am liebsten bei foxconn produzieren möchte um die belegschaft zu dezimieren läuft vlt etwas falsch.


----------



## Threshold (19. Januar 2014)

Die Gewinne steigen weiter und die Arbeitsplätze werden trotzdem abgebaut.
Da will der Vorstand den Gewinn weiter maximieren um noch mehr Bonus abzugreifen. 
Dei Gier der Manager und der Aktionäre kennt wie immer keine Grenze und der einfache Arbeiter muss darunter leiden.


----------



## Alex555 (19. Januar 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Gewinne steigen weiter und die Arbeitsplätze werden trotzdem abgebaut.
> Da will der Vorstand den Gewinn weiter maximieren um noch mehr Bonus abzugreifen.
> Dei Gier der Manager und der Aktionäre kennt wie immer keine Grenze und der einfache Arbeiter muss darunter leiden.


 
Wo hast du denn deine Aussage her?? 
Intel: Weniger Gewinn und Umsatzrückgang für Gesamtjahr 2013 - Notebookcheck.com News 
Nach dieser Quelle ist es andersherum, gewinne sind gesunken, genauso wie der Umsatz. 
Ich sehe diese Daten zwar nicht wirklich als Grund, Leute zu entlassen, aber bei manchen Firmen bekommt man echt den Eindruck (nicht Intel), dass sie nichts anderes mehr wissen als ständig nur Leute zu entlassen


----------



## Ich 15 (19. Januar 2014)

Leute entlassen obwohl Intel das überhaupt nicht nötig hat und Milliardengewinne einfährt


----------



## Threshold (19. Januar 2014)

Alex555 schrieb:


> Wo hast du denn deine Aussage her??


 
Steht im Text.



> Obwohl der Gewinn von 2,65 Milliarden US-Dollar und die Umsätze von 13,84 Milliarden US-Dollar im Vergleich zum Vorjahres gestiegen waren, sank die Intel-Aktie nach der Bekanntgabe.


----------



## Alex555 (19. Januar 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Steht im Text.


 
Hmm, sehr komisch, dass die Daten so stark unterschiedlich sind.  
Legen wir mal die Daten dieses Artikels hier zugrunde ist es noch armseliger, dass Intel Stellen streicht...


----------



## Threshold (19. Januar 2014)

Alex555 schrieb:


> Hmm, sehr komisch, dass die Daten so stark unterschiedlich sind.
> Legen wir mal die Daten dieses Artikels hier zugrunde ist es noch armseliger, dass Intel Stellen streicht...


 
Ich kenne nur die Fakten aus dem Text. Ich gehe mal davon aus dass PCGH da recherchiert hat und es nicht einfach nur annimmt.
Denn sonst wäre es doppelt armselig.


----------



## keinnick (19. Januar 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dei Gier der Manager und der Aktionäre kennt wie immer keine Grenze und der einfache Arbeiter muss darunter leiden.



Da liegst Du wohl richtig. Das hier sagt eigentlich alles:



> Nur um einen Cent verfehlte der Chipshersteller Intel die Gewinnprognosen der Wall Street im vergangenen vierten Quartal 2013. Am Ende waren es 51 statt der von den Börsianern erhofften 52 Cent pro Anteilsschein. Die gestiegenen Umsätze mit Server-Prozessoren konnten die Verluste im Geschäft mit PCs nicht wie erhofft ausgleichen. *Um die Anleger zu besänftigen, hat der Chip-Hersteller nun verkündet, sich in diesem Jahr von 5 Prozent seiner Mitarbeiter trennen zu wollen*. Betroffen wären über 5000 der insgesamt 107.000 Stellen.
> 
> Quelle: Intel will 2014 fünf Prozent seiner Stellen streichen | heise online


----------



## Threshold (19. Januar 2014)

Ja das ist echt schlimm geworden.
Früher haben die Investoren noch langfristig investiert und haben auch nicht geklagt wenn es im Jahr mal weniger war.
Heute wird das Geld -- was durch die Politik immer billiger wird. Siehe Leitzins -- immer billiger und damit immer schneller verfügbar und natürlich auch immer mehr und kann in Sekunden um den Globus geschickt werden.
Jetzt wird nur noch auf Quartalszahlen geguckt und wenn die nicht mehr stimmen oder von den Vorhersagen der Aktienanalysten abweicht sofort aus dem Unternehmen herausgezogen.
Verdammte Gier der Hedgefonds wie Blackstone und Co.


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. Januar 2014)

7% weniger Gewinnerwartung fürs nächste Quartal --> 5% weniger Mitarbeiter...

Nette Firmenphilosophie. 

Bei solchen Meldungen freue ich mich immer, dass ich noch in nem "altmodischen" Unternehmen arbeite was das angeht die so lange es irgendwie geht an ihren Mitarbeitern festhalten.


----------



## rouki999 (19. Januar 2014)

Die Aktienfirmen, daraus kann man einfach nicht schlau werden. Die Unternehmen machen Gewinn wie sau und trotzdem entlässt man Mitarbeiter. Ich kann es nicht nachvollziehen ... Ich kann ja sowas verstehen, wenn Verlust gemacht wurde, aber das ist ja nicht der Fall. 

Immer müssen die normalen Arbeitsplätze unter der Gier der Aktionäre leiden. So praktisch wie eine AG ist, in der Hinsicht auf schnell Kapital zu bekommen, so schlimm ist es durch die Gier der Investoren.


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. Januar 2014)

Das ist aber keineswegs eine Pflicht dass das in jeder AG so sein muss (ich arbeite auch in einer AG die sich hinter ihre Mitarbeiter stellt). Der Vorstand kann sich auch dazu entscheiden den Aktionären etwas entgegenzutreten - dazu brauchts aber Eier in der Hose und ein gewisses Maß an Moral was leider in der heutigen Zeit immer seltener wird in solchen Führungspositionen.


----------



## beercarrier (19. Januar 2014)

immer (öfters) wenn ich was schreibe das meine gedanken begründet bekomm ich einen bluescreen, entweder bad pool data oder mein speicher spinnt, ok paranoid, bin aber trotzdem raus.

p.s. der zweite post failt halt dann, grins


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (19. Januar 2014)

Ich kann es ja verstehen wenn AMD Stellen abbaut weil das Unternehmen sich einfach neu definieren muss und an jeder stelle spart um nicht noch höhere Verluste einzufahren, aber INTEL ?? 
Und dann nur weil das Wachstum nicht ganz so rasant ist wie manche es gerne hätten... Das ist krank... einfach menschenverachtend und krank.


----------



## sethdiabolos (19. Januar 2014)

rouki999 schrieb:


> Die Aktienfirmen, daraus kann man einfach nicht schlau werden. Die Unternehmen machen Gewinn wie sau und trotzdem entlässt man Mitarbeiter. Ich kann es nicht nachvollziehen ... Ich kann ja sowas verstehen, wenn Verlust gemacht wurde, aber das ist ja nicht der Fall.
> 
> Immer müssen die normalen Arbeitsplätze unter der Gier der Aktionäre leiden. So praktisch wie eine AG ist, in der Hinsicht auf schnell Kapital zu bekommen, so schlimm ist es durch die Gier der Investoren.



Ist eigentlich klar warum. 
Ende März ist Geschäftsjahres-Ende bei den meisten Firmen und da wird immer Personal entlassen um die Dividente für die Aktionäre zu erhöhen. Die Aktie steigt danach aufgrund der erhöhten Nachfrage und es wird wieder expandiert. Dann werden plötzlich z.B. 6500 Stellen ausgeschrieben.


----------



## keinnick (19. Januar 2014)

sethdiabolos schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich klar warum.
> Ende März ist Geschäftsjahres-Ende bei den meisten Firmen und da wird immer Personal entlassen um die Dividente für die Aktionäre zu erhöhen. Die Aktie steigt danach aufgrund der erhöhten Nachfrage und es wird wieder expandiert. Dann werden plötzlich z.B. 6500 Stellen ausgeschrieben.



Allein davon, dass eine Aktie steigt werden aber weder mehr Mitarbeiter benötigt, noch ändert das irgendetwas an der Rendite oder dem Umsatz des Unternehmens. Die Unternehmen (bzw. der Vorstand) sollten lieber weniger auf den Aktienwert schielen sondern sich auf die Kernzahlen Ihres Unternehmens konzentrieren. Sofern diese in Ordnung sind, kann es den Unternehmen egal sein, was an der Börse für einen Anteilsschein hingeblättert wird. Und Anleger Heuschrecken denen das nicht passt, können sich an der Börse ja genug Alternativen suchen.


----------



## beercarrier (19. Januar 2014)

sethdiabolos schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich klar warum.
> Ende März ist Geschäftsjahres-Ende bei den meisten Firmen und da wird immer Personal entlassen um die Dividente für die Aktionäre zu erhöhen. Die Aktie steigt danach aufgrund der erhöhten Nachfrage und es wird wieder expandiert. Dann werden plötzlich z.B. 6500 Stellen ausgeschrieben.


 
nur das intel fachkräfte braucht die es nicht in jedem land an jeder straßenecke gibt


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. Januar 2014)

beercarrier schrieb:


> nur das intel fachkräfte braucht die es nicht in jedem land an jeder straßenecke gibt


 
Kommt drauf an in welchem Bereich da Personalfluktuation ist. Nur wenns hoch kommt die oberen 10% der Intel-Leute sind spezialisierte Techniker/Ingenieure die man kaum ersetzen kann, die breite Masse dürften "gewöhnliche" Arbeiter und Sachbearbeiter sein die man üblicherweise (leider) schnell austauschen kann.


----------



## Lichterflug (19. Januar 2014)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Ich kann es ja verstehen wenn AMD Stellen abbaut weil das Unternehmen sich einfach neu definieren muss und an jeder stelle spart um nicht noch höhere Verluste einzufahren, aber INTEL ??
> Und dann nur weil das Wachstum nicht ganz so rasant ist wie manche es gerne hätten... Das ist krank... einfach menschenverachtend und krank.


 
Noch mal langsam, warum ist das bei dem einen Unternehmen in Ordnung, dass Leute entlassen werden und bei dem anderem nicht bzw. "krank"? 

Ich kenne genug Firmen, die stattdessen nur 50% Weihnachtsgeld gezahlt oder Prämien verschoben haben, damit andere ihren Job nicht verlieren.


----------



## beercarrier (19. Januar 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an in welchem Bereich da Personalfluktuation ist. Nur wenns hoch kommt die oberen 10% der Intel-Leute sind spezialisierte Techniker/Ingenieure die man kaum ersetzen kann, die breite Masse dürften "gewöhnliche" Arbeiter und Sachbearbeiter sein die man üblicherweise (leider) schnell austauschen kann.



ok intel hat eigene fabs, aber schon mal versucht ein kompetentes handwerksunternehmen zu suchen, wenn man gute leute hat ist das mehr wert als ein paar kröten weil man damit kröten verdient, gute leute auszusieben ist wie gold waschen. intel kann die looser ja entlassen nur bei intels anspruch sind das weniger als 5%. dieselbe zahl mitarbeiter einzustellen auch kein thema, nur jeder ami der auch nur halbwegs was draufhat ist bis dahin (schein)selbstständig.

p.s. und alle guten anderen leute, z.b. in anderen ländern, haben bis zur wiedereinstellung neue arbeitgeber.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (19. Januar 2014)

Lichterflug schrieb:


> Noch mal langsam, warum ist das bei dem einen Unternehmen in Ordnung, dass Leute entlassen werden und bei dem anderem nicht bzw. "krank"?
> 
> Ich kenne genug Firmen, die stattdessen nur 50% Weihnachtsgeld gezahlt oder Prämien verschoben haben, damit andere ihren Job nicht verlieren.



Weil der Maßstab ein ganz anderer ist, ein Unternehmen welches in den roten Zahlen operiert vs ein Unternehmen das gesunde Gewinne erzielt und nur leicht hinter den Prognosen zurückfällt 
BTW: ich habe gesagt, dass ich es verstehen kann und nicht das es "in Ordnung" ist, interpretier keine Billigung in eine Verständnis-Äußerung.

Edit: (Was ich noch sagen wollte) Es ist leider so, dass diese Sozialpraktiken wie z.B Weihnachtsgeld kürzen(ist in den USA sowieso anders) in mittelständigen Unternehmen zwar noch zur Anwendung kommt, je größer die Unternehmen aber werden desto weniger "wohltätige" wird man finden, da man das halten von Stellen ggf. aus eigener Tasche bezahlen muss... Da wird dann einfach der Rotstift gezückt... Und gerade bei großen AGs ist die Mentalität "Gewinn/Erfolg > finanzielle Existenz von XY" stark verankert  und soziales wird in Amerika eh nicht so groß geschrieben wie bei uns.


----------



## Jannilino (19. Januar 2014)

Intel halt, nichts anderes habe ich erwartet. 
 Warum sollten sie auch weiter aufs Gas treten, wenn AMD doch langsam aus dem Rückspiegel verschwindet.
 So kann man mittelfristig die Gewinne maximieren und die Manager können noch mehr Sahne abschöpfen.
 Ich finde es auch moralisch ein völlig falsches Signal. 
 Die Wirtschaft sollte in erster Linie der Menschheit dienen.
 Bei AMD ging es wohl nicht mehr anders wegen roten Zahlen,
 Doch wenn ein Unternehmen Mrd.-Gewinne macht, noch dazu kaum Gefahr durch den Wettbewerb hat,
 ist diese Entscheidung wirklich mies.

 Ich spar mir jetzt weitere Sprüche über das kaufverhalten der Menschen, aber dadurch kann viel bewirkt werden.
 Also beim nächsten mal Firmenphilosophie mit in die Kaufentscheidung aufnehmen


----------



## Oberst Klink (19. Januar 2014)

Das ist eben die bittere Realität. Gewinne und Dividenden sind wichtiger als die Schicksale irgendwelcher "einfachen" Arbeiter. Wenn die Aktionäre einen Furz quer sitzen haben, entlässt man einfach ein paar tausend Mitarbeiter und die faule Luft kann aus dem Enddarm entweichen

Wenn man das kritisiert, muss man auch den Kapitalismus an sich, oder ihn zumindest in der reinen Form kritisieren, wie er in den USA ja zum Tragen kommt. 
Aber das wäre dann auch wieder eine ewige Disskusion, die hier nicht hergehört. 

Es ist einfach nur beschämend, dass jetzt wohl 5400 Leute ihren Job verlieren, weil Intel den Aktionären gefallen möchte.


----------



## rouki999 (19. Januar 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das ist aber keineswegs eine Pflicht dass das in jeder AG so sein muss (ich arbeite auch in einer AG die sich hinter ihre Mitarbeiter stellt). Der Vorstand kann sich auch dazu entscheiden den Aktionären etwas entgegenzutreten - dazu brauchts aber Eier in der Hose und ein gewisses Maß an Moral was leider in der heutigen Zeit immer seltener wird in solchen Führungspositionen.


 
Ich hab leider auch schon einmal in einem Aktienunternehmen das ganze so wie bei Intel zu gesicht bekommen. Das Unternehmen hatte Verlust gemacht, außer bei uns in Deutschland, da hatte wir den Gewinn sogar ausgebaut. Aber auf Grund der Aktie wollten die Investoren und Aktionäre Konsequenzen und es wurde Leute in Deutschland entlassen, obwohl da der wenigste Grund war.

Ich finde es zum Beispiel auch totalen Schwachsinn, wir müssen jedes Jahr so viel Prozent mehr Gewinn machen. Wieso man ist Marktführer und selbst wenn man irgendwann mal 100% Marktanteil hat und damit in Monopol. Dann hätte würde es auch irgendwann mal stagnieren. Irgendwann werden es halt nunmal nicht mehr Verkäufe oder soll dann jeder Kunde aller 5min. ein neues Produkt der Firma kaufen


----------



## Threshold (19. Januar 2014)

Jeder an der Börse ist nur den noch Analysten und Prognosen von "Experten" hörig.
Egal ob es Sinn ergibt oder nicht. Wichtig ist dass der Aktienkurs stimmt denn solange die Manager Aktienanteile als Bonus bekommen werden sie auch nur auf eben diesen Aktienkurs schauen denn wenn sie mal aus dem Unternehmen ausscheiden und ihre Aktienpaket abstoßen wollen sie möglichst viel Geld herausschlagen.
Manager sind nur noch Söldner der Finanzindustrie und keine Wirtschaftslenker mehr. 



rouki999 schrieb:


> Ich finde es zum Beispiel auch totalen Schwachsinn, wir müssen jedes Jahr so viel Prozent mehr Gewinn machen. Wieso man ist Marktführer und selbst wenn man irgendwann mal 100% Marktanteil hat und damit in Monopol. Dann hätte würde es auch irgendwann mal stagnieren. Irgendwann werden es halt nunmal nicht mehr Verkäufe oder soll dann jeder Kunde aller 5min. ein neues Produkt der Firma kaufen



Weil es nur noch um Wachstum geht. 
Wachstum ist das Schlagwort der Neoliberalen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. Januar 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Jeder an der Börse ist nur den noch Analysten und Prognosen von "Experten" hörig.
> Egal ob es Sinn ergibt oder nicht.


 
Genau so siehts leider aus. Es geht nicht mehr um den Nutzen oder irgendwelch sinnvollen Werte einer Gesellschaft, es geht nur noch darum so herumzuwurschteln dass die Aktienkurse eine grüne Zahl sind, koste es was es wolle.

Schade eigentlich, dass die Welt da so dekadent geworden ist und man genau mit so einem Sch*** auch noch die meiste Kohle scheffelt. Ein solcher Analyst verdient wahrscheinlich mehr als eine Krankenschwester, ein Feuerwehrmann, ein Polizist und ein Handwerker zusammen - die Frage ist nur was würde man im Ernstfall eher vermissen: Wenn alle Analysten spontan tot umfallen oder die anderen genannten Berufsgruppen?


----------



## Oberst Klink (19. Januar 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Weil es nur noch um Wachstum geht.
> Wachstum ist das Schlagwort der Neoliberalen.


 
Das hat dann auch solche Folgen wie die geplante Obsoleszenz. Die Produkte dürfen nur noch für eine bestimmte Zeit "haltbar" sein, danach müssen sie kaputt gehen, so dass sich die Leute wieder ein neues Produkt kaufen müssen. Wenn z.B. Drucker 10 Jahre und länger halten würden, hätte das ja fatale Folgen für die Hersteller


----------



## Threshold (19. Januar 2014)

Die Wirtschaftskultur der Angelsachsen hat Europa und die Welt leider voll im Griff.
Erst fing das an mit den explodierenden Gehältern in der Vorstandetage an als die plötzlich nicht mehr das 60 Fache des Arbeiters am Band verdient haben sondern das 500 Fache.
Dann die Börsenspekulanten die 60 Millionen Boni im Jahr kassieren weil durch die immer schnelleren Computer immer mehr Geld in immer geringere Zeit umgesetzt werden kann.
Leidtragend sind wie immer die Leute am unteren Ende der Kette. 

Auch meine Firma hatte 2008-2011 eine schwere Zeit und die Leute haben auf Lohn verzichtet aber keiner musste entlassen werden oder Kurzarbeitergeld vom Staat bekommen.
Die Leute haben aus eigener Kraft das Unternehmen am Laufen gehalten und der Chef hat sich die Beine krumm gebogen dass er niemanden feuern musste.
Sowas finde ich sehr gut. Menschen die ihr eigenes Unternehmen aufgebaut haben sind mit Leib und Seele dabei und verzichten auf Alles nur damit es nicht vom großen geschluckt wird [und Continental -- die selbst am Rande der Pleite stehen -- standen damals vor der Tür und haben schon ein Übernahmeangebot in der Tasche gehabt].
Leider identifiziert sich heute kein Manager mehr für das Unternehmen für das er arbeitet. Er sieht nur den Gehaltsscheck, die Boni und die Dividende.


----------



## Adi1 (19. Januar 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wachstum ist das Schlagwort der Neoliberalen.


 
Waren es nicht auch diese Neoliberalen, die der Finanzmafia es erst ermöglichten, durch den Abbau sämtlicher Regularien,

sich wie ein Krebsgeschwür um den gesamten Globus auszubreiten  ?


----------



## Threshold (19. Januar 2014)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Waren es nicht auch diese Neoliberalen, die der Finanzmafia es erst ermöglichten, durch den Abbau sämtlicher Regularien,


 
Das war die Maggie Thatcher.
Die hat mit ihrer Politik die Ketten der Banken weg gesprengt und ihnen freien Lauf gelassen.
Ronnie Reagan hat das dann auch gemacht und bei uns war das rot/grün unter Schröder der damals die "Deutschland AG" entflechten wollte und Unternehmensverkäufer steuerfrei gemacht hat.
Zur Gegenfinanzierung wurde dann Hartz 4 und der Niedriglohnsektor eingeführt.


----------



## Adi1 (19. Januar 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das war die Maggie Thatcher.
> Die hat mit ihrer Politik die Ketten der Banken weg gesprengt und ihnen freien Lauf gelassen.
> Ronnie Reagan hat das dann auch gemacht und bei uns war das rot/grün unter Schröder der damals die "Deutschland AG" entflechten wollte und Unternehmensverkäufer steuerfrei gemacht hat.
> Zur Gegenfinanzierung wurde dann Hartz 4 und der Niedriglohnsektor eingeführt.


 
Ja, wo es Gewinner gibt, muss es zwangsläufig auch Verlierer geben.

Nur die Anzahl der Looser nimmt extrem proportional zu .


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. Januar 2014)

So ist das leider mit der Marktwirtschaft heute, wie Pispers schon sehr treffend gesagt hat:
_"Jeder kann reich werden! Nur eben nicht alle."

_Aber nur ums in den Raum zu stellen bevor wir zu weit abdriften: Eigentlich gehts um Intel und nicht um die menschenunwürdig  organisierte Weltwirtschaft...


----------



## Adi1 (19. Januar 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> [/I]Aber nur ums in den Raum zu stellen bevor wir zu weit abdriften: Eigentlich gehts um Intel und nicht um die menschenunwürdig organisierte Weltwirtschaft...



Intel ist da nur ein sehr kleines Zahnrad im Getriebe.


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (19. Januar 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Auch meine Firma hatte 2008-2011 eine schwere Zeit und die Leute haben auf Lohn verzichtet aber keiner musste entlassen werden oder Kurzarbeitergeld vom Staat bekommen.
> Die Leute haben aus eigener Kraft das Unternehmen am Laufen gehalten und der Chef hat sich die Beine krumm gebogen dass er niemanden feuern musste.
> Sowas finde ich sehr gut. (


 
Sowas soll gut sein, wie soll ich meine Familie ernähren wenn ich kein Geld bekomme, der Staat gibt mir auch nichts durch meine Gutmütigkeit, das ist ein Kapitalisten Staat, Menschen werden ausgebeutet!

Solange man das nicht kapiert wird sich nie was ändern.

Zum Thema Intel:

Tja, hätte man von der billig WLP zwischen DIE und HS weniger genommen und den SB E hätte man auch diese billige WLP verpassen können, dann müssten die Leute jetzt nicht auf die Straße geschmissen werden


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. Januar 2014)

~AnthraX~ schrieb:


> und den SB E hätte man auch diese billige WLP verpassen können,


 
Eher nicht. Die 60-70W von S1155/1150 CPUs kriegste so noch einigermaßen weg (wobei die CPUs ja nicht grade kühl sind dabei), die 130W einer S2011-CPU sind auf die billige Art aber nicht wegzuschaffen, die Dinger würden reihenweise überhitzen.

Warum ich das (neben der technischen Grundlage) behaupten kann?
Wenn es gehen würde mit billiger WLP hätte Intel es bereits gemacht.


----------



## Threshold (19. Januar 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn es gehen würde mit billiger WLP hätte Intel es bereits gemacht.


 
Sie haben es bestimmt versucht und dabei sind reihenweise die CPUs abgeraucht und daher haben sie es wieder gelassen.


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (19. Januar 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Eher nicht. Die 60-70W von S1155/1150 CPUs kriegste so noch einigermaßen weg (wobei die CPUs ja nicht grade kühl sind dabei), die 130W einer S2011-CPU sind auf die billige Art aber nicht wegzuschaffen, die Dinger würden reihenweise überhitzen.
> 
> Warum ich das (neben der technischen Grundlage) behaupten kann?
> Wenn es gehen würde mit billiger WLP hätte Intel es bereits gemacht.


 
Ich habe das ja auch sakastisch gemeint  Aber ja du hast Recht.


----------



## Oberst Klink (19. Januar 2014)

~AnthraX~ schrieb:


> Zum Thema Intel:
> 
> Tja, hätte man von der billig WLP zwischen DIE und HS weniger genommen und den SB E hätte man auch diese billige WLP verpassen können, dann müssten die Leute jetzt nicht auf die Straße geschmissen werden


 
Warum so kompliziert? Man hätte einfach auch die Preise jeder CPU um einen Dollar erhöhen können


----------



## Threshold (19. Januar 2014)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Warum so kompliziert? Man hätte einfach auch die Preise jeder CPU um einen Dollar erhöhen können


 
Haben sie doch. Intel hat den Boxed Kühler weg gelassen aber die Preise gelassen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Januar 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Sofern diese in Ordnung sind, kann es den Unternehmen egal sein, was an der Börse für einen Anteilsschein hingeblättert wird. Und Anleger Heuschrecken denen das nicht passt, können sich an der Börse ja genug Alternativen suchen.



Alternativ können sie bei der nächsten Aktionärs=Eigentümerversammlung den Vorstand feuern, der dafür gesorgt hat, dass ihr Besitz nichts mehr wert ist...

So, wie du dir das vorstellst, funktioniert moderner Kapitalismus nicht. 




beercarrier schrieb:


> ok intel hat eigene fabs, aber schon mal versucht ein kompetentes handwerksunternehmen zu suchen, wenn man gute leute hat ist das mehr wert als ein paar kröten weil man damit kröten verdient, gute leute auszusieben ist wie gold waschen. intel kann die looser ja entlassen nur bei intels anspruch sind das weniger als 5%.



Ich weiß nicht, obs es irgend jemandem aufgefallen ist, aber da steht ausdrücklich nirgendwo etwas von "entlassen"...
5% Mitarbeiterfluktuation ist eigentlich nichts ungewöhnliches und mit ein paar Abfindungsangeboten problemlos zu realisieren. Intel entlässt niemanden, sondern stellt schlichtweg weniger Leute neu ein.




Jannilino schrieb:


> Intel halt, nichts anderes habe ich erwartet.
> Warum sollten sie auch weiter aufs Gas treten, wenn AMD doch langsam aus dem Rückspiegel verschwindet.



IBM, Nvidia, Qualcomm, Oracle, Apple, Samsung, Broadcom, Freescale, TI, Rockchip und vielleicht noch ein paar MIPS-Lizenznehmer wären ein gute Gründe.


----------



## beercarrier (19. Januar 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, obs es irgend jemandem aufgefallen ist, aber da steht ausdrücklich nirgendwo etwas von "entlassen"...
> 5% Mitarbeiterfluktuation ist eigentlich nichts ungewöhnliches und mit ein paar Abfindungsangeboten problemlos zu realisieren. Intel entlässt niemanden, sondern stellt schlichtweg weniger Leute neu ein.


 
aber es steht was da von abfindung usw, letztendlich macht es kaum unterschied ob intel die mitarbeiter dazu bringt selber zu kündigen (aufhebungsvertrag), keine neuen mehr einstellt oder schlicht feuert. der gewinn reicht halt nicht für mehr produktive stellen. und ja 5% fluktuation können wenn es blöd läuft auch so vorkommen nur gibt es dann einen konkurrenten der gerade expandiert und der den mitarbeitern ein gutes angebot vorlegt, mutterschaftsurlaub, oder sonst eine lohnenswerte perspektive.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Januar 2014)

Betriebswirtschaftlich mag das keinen Unterschied machen, aber in Bezug auf die, hier viel gescholtene, moralische Seite ist es schon ein gewaltiger Unterschied, ob Intel die Leute einfach auf die Straße setzt oder nur denjenigen, die eh aufhören/wechseln wollten ihren Entschluss versilbert.


----------



## Gummert (19. Januar 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> was durch die Politik immer billiger wird.


 

Politik? 
Die Misere hat nichts, aber auch rein gar nichts mit Inkompetenz oder unvorhergesehenen Entwicklungen in der Politik zu tun, sondern das System.
Hinter dem wirtschaftlichen Kollaps im Westen steckt die blanke Absicht.
Was die Politik hier in Europa tut, ist pure Planwirtschaft. 
In den USA auch nicht anders!

Mittelschicht wird destabilisiert, durch Steuern die, die Politiker verprassen, für Marode Banken ( denn die sind pleite )
Und zusätzlich, durch die stetig wachsenden Sozialhilfeempfänger. 

Wenn man sich nun das seit Jahrzehnten stattfindende Abwandern vieler Konzerne nach China/Indien anschaut, ist das Sinken des Wohlstandsniveaus in Europa gewollt, damit dies in China und Indien ansteigen kann. 

In England ist das ganze schon passiert. 
In England hat man viele Konzerne verstaatlicht und subventioniert, und die Arbeiter künstlich hoch gehalten. Dann kam die EU und schrieb vor, dass keine Subventionen mehr geleistet werden dürfen, da die Konzerne viel zu ineffizient waren. Resultat: Arbeitslosenquote stieg dramatisch an. 

Und wie läuft es in Deutschen Konzernen? Subventioniert. Arbeiter werden mithilfe der Zwangsmaßnahmen und Leiharbeiter künstlich hoch gehalten. 
Die EU kam auch schon wie bei England schon bei uns vorbei... 

In Deutschland wird es sehr bald 30% mehr Entlassene Stellen geben, da ist Intel mit seinen 5% absolut gar nichts. 


Dieses Fiatmoney-System HAT fertig! Es zerfrisst sich schon von selbst, da müssen wir nichts mehr tun. 
Unser System ist schlicht ein Schneeballsystem, Steuern hier, Steuern da, Rom ist dadurch auch vernichtet worden.


----------



## beercarrier (19. Januar 2014)

naja ich find das von der moral normal abartig. das geld für die jobs wär da, bestimmt wären die auch produktiv, heißt die arbeiter würden ihr gehalt realwirtschaftlich verdienen nur sieht das eben schei.e aus wenn der eine einen schnitt vom 2,5 fachen seines gehalts macht und der andere nur das 1,2 fache. so bekommt man halt kein effizientes unternehmen auf die beine gestellt.

und mal ehrlich auf die für die entlassen wird ist eh kein verlass, sobald da eine news kommt, ala die ausbeute ist nicht so hoch oder firma xyz (samsung or who ever) plant ein erfolgversprechendes konkurrenzprodukt ziehen die ihr geld eh aus dem unternehmen.


----------



## Threshold (20. Januar 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, obs es irgend jemandem aufgefallen ist, aber da steht ausdrücklich nirgendwo etwas von "entlassen"...
> 5% Mitarbeiterfluktuation ist eigentlich nichts ungewöhnliches und mit ein paar Abfindungsangeboten problemlos zu realisieren. Intel entlässt niemanden, sondern stellt schlichtweg weniger Leute neu ein.


 
Und wieso bauen sie Mitarbeiter ab obwohl die Gewinne hoch sind?
Weil Intel angst hat dass die Investoren das Geld abziehen wenn sie es nicht machen?



Gummert schrieb:


> Politik?
> Die Misere hat nichts, aber auch rein gar nichts mit Inkompetenz oder unvorhergesehenen Entwicklungen in der Politik zu tun, sondern das System.
> Hinter dem wirtschaftlichen Kollaps im Westen steckt die blanke Absicht.
> Was die Politik hier in Europa tut, ist pure Planwirtschaft.
> In den USA auch nicht anders!



Wer legt denn die Rahmenbedingungen fest?
Das ist doch die Politik oder?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Januar 2014)

Richtig so, immer weg mit dem Fußvolk stört ja nur beim Geld verdienen. Aber hey, irgendwann werdet ihr auch merken das man die Produkte nicht essen kann. Jeder entlassene Arbeiter wäre ja ein potenter Kunde gewesen wenn man ihm den Job gelassen hätte


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Januar 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und wieso bauen sie Mitarbeiter ab obwohl die Gewinne hoch sind?
> Weil Intel angst hat dass die Investoren das Geld abziehen wenn sie es nicht machen?


 
Wieso Angst? Was der Eigentümer alias die Investoren befehlt, wird gemacht. Ende Gelände.


----------



## keinnick (20. Januar 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Alternativ können sie bei der nächsten Aktionärs=Eigentümerversammlung den Vorstand feuern, der dafür gesorgt hat, dass ihr Besitz nichts mehr wert ist...
> 
> So, wie du dir das vorstellst, funktioniert moderner Kapitalismus nicht.


 
So (einfach) wie Du es Dir vorstellst funktioniert es ebenfalls nicht. Hierfür wären entsprechende Mehrheiten erforderlich. 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, obs es irgend jemandem aufgefallen ist, aber da steht ausdrücklich nirgendwo etwas von "entlassen"...
> 5% Mitarbeiterfluktuation ist eigentlich nichts ungewöhnliches und mit ein paar Abfindungsangeboten problemlos zu realisieren. Intel entlässt niemanden, sondern stellt schlichtweg weniger Leute neu ein.



Was macht Dich da so sicher? Hier steht z. B., dass die Fab 17 in Massachusetts mit 700 Mitarbeitern schließen soll. Das Ganze wird wohl kaum ohne Entlassungen über die Bühne gehen.


----------



## Threshold (20. Januar 2014)

Und die Fab in Arizona wird nicht fertig gebaut.
Eventuell hat Intel Steuererlässe bekommen oder Fördergelder und Leuten Jobs in Aussicht gestellt.
Das alles ist jetzt hinfällig.


----------

